
Examine the patent that made selling Microsoft Word a crime (2009) - gozrik
https://www.zdnet.com/article/examine-the-patent-that-made-selling-microsoft-word-a-crime/
======
rbanffy
Word not so much, but to think how much of our civilization rests upon buggy,
poorly version-tracked (if at all) Excel worksheets makes me very
uncomfortable to the point of wanting to prosecute such reckless behavior.

